# RF Kurbel fuer Slayer70 04



## @ndy (20. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin das leben mit einer XT Kurbel satt  

Ich will das Teil los werden.... egal was ich mache das Ding faeng immer wieder an zu knacken und zu knarzen... und das finde ich nicht wirklich gut!

Denke das ich eine Kurbel von Race Face haben will  

Was waere den gut fuer mein Slayer 70 04?

Was fuer eine Achslaenge bracht man da?

Besten Dank fuer die Tips!


----------



## Phil Claus (21. September 2004)

Hi @ndy,

für Dein Slayer empfehle ich Dir die Race Face Atlas X-Type, bei der das Gehäusemaß adaptiert werden kann. Die perfekte All-Mountain Kurbel für den Einsatzzweck Deines Slayers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (21. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ndy,
> 
> für Dein Slayer empfehle ich Dir die Race Face Atlas X-Type, bei der das Gehäusemaß adaptiert werden kann. Die perfekte All-Mountain Kurbel für den Einsatzzweck Deines Slayers.



Hallo Phil

Genau das ist das System was ich nicht mehr haben will, ist ja so zu sagen wie die XT die ich habe..... sicherlich besser   aber isis waere mir lieber....  

Wie sieht es mit der Volve XC aus? Da ist ja nur die Frage welche laenge?

170,175, 180...


----------



## Phil Claus (21. September 2004)

Hi @ndy,

If you wanna stay old-school, i.e. Isis take the Evolve DH Triple 175mm, the beefier choice compare to the Evolve XC, but do not forget, they won't be produced anymore. And you do need a 113mm BB for the DH crankset.


----------



## @ndy (21. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ndy,
> 
> If you wanna stay old-school, i.e. Isis take the Evolve DH Triple 175mm, the beefier choice compare to the Evolve XC, but do not forget, they won't be produced anymore. And you do need a 113mm BB for the DH crankset.


Hey Phil

Fuer das BB was braucht man da? 68 oder 73? 

Thx


----------



## derschotte (21. September 2004)

73 

aber verrat mir mal bitte, was für probleme du mit dem system hattest


----------



## @ndy (21. September 2004)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> 73
> 
> aber verrat mir mal bitte, was für probleme du mit dem system hattest



Hallo Schotte

Die XT Kurbel (04) knack und knarzt.  

Habe das Teil schon auseinader gebaut und neu gefettet, hat zwar geholfen aber nach ca. 50 km hat das wieder von vorne angefangen.

Deshalb will ich das Problem so losen, neue Kurbel dran (isis) und dann ist gut...

Ich denke hat das das System nicht das ist mir dem ich auf Langesicht gluecklich werde....   

Hast Du Erfahrung mit der XT 04?

Ich weis einfach net was man (ich oder ein Bike Shop) noch machen kann...


----------



## tomcon (22. September 2004)

...also ich fahre am Slayer 70 die Deus XC x-drive.

Perfekt! Bin damit gerade in den Alpen gewesen, Reiter Alpe, Tremalzo und Rittner Horn. Alles ohne die geringsten Schwierigkeiten !!!

greetz


----------



## derschotte (22. September 2004)

bin momentan auch auf der suche nach einer entsprechenden kurbel für mein slayer 70... allerdings ist mir die atlas doch zu teuer... nur wollte ich das bike komplett ohne shimano aufbauen, so das ich wohl doch auf das alt bewerte isis zurück greifen werde...


----------

